# You will know if he is the one....really?



## allygirls1 (Apr 3, 2010)

I learned to recognized my intuitions and instincts and the different kinds of feelings. I always heard people say you just know when you meet the one. Really? How so? I didn't understand that at the time even though I had zillions of boyfriends and I knew they weren't the one because my intuition was fuzzy and unclear. I started to recognize my intuitions and the different kinds of feelings. 
When I first met the man of my dreams I was walking down the street and there was this urge to turn my head and I noticed he was looking at me as well and finally he said hello and introduced himself. He was wearing sunglasses so I wasn't able to read him. As I was going through my purse he took off his sunglasses and rubbed through his hair with his fingers. I didn't feel the spark until I met his eyes with my eyes. I felt this huge intense feeling that swooped around and between us. It was so intense! I recognized him and saw those sparkle in his eyes. A voice in my head says he is my life time partner. Since I met him I was in love and never felt anything like it before. I started developing more intense dreams that happened over and over again with the same theme and most of them came true! I would get the intuition feeling when I would see him unexpectedly, if he was thinking about me, if he was near, if he was about to call me, or if my intuition feeling was telling me something that will happen in the future that had to do with him. 
One time I was at a wedding shop with a friend and she wanted to try on a dress just for fun. I didn't want to because I felt like I was hoping too much if I did try one on. So as she was finished trying on the dress I was busy buttoning up the back. This strong huge intense feeling swept through me, I swear I almost fainted. I might have passed out for a second! Then a voice in my head says I will marry Michael. But I am going to be realistic I will end up marrying Michael or marrying someone else wonderful! It was that exact same feeling the first day I met Michael. 
Just like sex & the city! Our relationship is so much like Sex & The City, up and down up and down! I know intuitions are pretty much always correct but this guy is a challenge and he doesn't want to commit right now and is sort of an ass. He has a hard time expressing his emotions with me, doesn't want to end things however he won't give me what I want but wants his freedom and have fun with the girls! Well so now I am not talking to him, we have gone through something like this last summer but I have had it! Since I have not spoken to him I have been getting this strong intuition feelings that he was around or that he was thinking about me. The feelings are intense and I go uneasy sometimes! I am so in love with him! I had some interesting dreams and my experiences about the tarot cards. The only dream that has not come true is when were were sitting at a coffee shop with one of his clients around 5pm or 6 pm sometime in the late summer and I remembered we were both happy. We were finally officially together. I had a stable job and he is was happier and things were going well with his job. This was after the economic crisis. 
What do you guys think about this? Tell me your story about meeting the one and marrying her/him?


----------



## pinkprincess (Jun 10, 2008)

I think i am a little confused.... Sure i believe ther is"the one"out there for each and every one of us and that no matter what life will bring you together, but at the same time i am a believer that when you meet that one you really should get to know them before you go planning a marriage kids and the future....

I met my husband 6 years before we actually became a serious couple... i knew a few weeks after i met him that i had very strong feelings for him sadly he was a bit more adventourous and did not feel the same when i did, it was about 3 years later that he expressed that he felt how i did 3 years earlier... so we broke up with the people we were with and have been married for almost 3 years right from day 1 i knew he was my öne


----------



## allygirls1 (Apr 3, 2010)

This is how I feel about this man...I know I feel more towards him than he feels about me. I know he cares about me but not in love with me. I have known him for a year and 8 months and he is a bachelor and loving it but not ready to be in a committed relationship but he makes me so mad sometimes how he doesn't expresses his feelings and does not communicate when I am upset or if he is upset. He just avoids it and let time heal. Right now I am not talking to him since he piss me off a couple of weeks ago...long story but I am still getting these intuition feelings about him when eh is around in the same area, if he is thinking about me, when I would see him unexpectedly. I know strange but my intuition is always right...ough. I want to live my life and not think about him! 
Thank you so much...it helped me understand a little bit better.


----------



## OneMarriedGuy (Apr 5, 2010)

OK, while I didn't read this prior to marriage, I will have my kids read it... http://nojerks.com/Products2.htm


----------



## WantsHappiness (Jun 17, 2009)

It sounds like this guy has made it clear to you that he’s not interested in a committed relationship right now. When it comes down to it that’s all that should matter. If you keep seeing him in spite of this, constantly hoping he will change his mind and want more or diminishing your own wants and needs to fit the mold of who you think he wants you to be, you are only hurting yourself. Even though he doesn’t talk about his emotions with you he has made his intentions more than clear. And think about it, do you really want to be with someone who doesn't know yet how to communicate? It's one of the most, if not THE most, important things in a marriage. You deserve better than that.

I understand that it hurts, it’s the worst feeling when you are in love with someone and they don’t share the same feelings! It’s been two weeks since you stopped talking and the pain is probably going to take a little longer than that to go away, especially since you have/had such strong feelings for him. I don’t doubt that he is thinking about you when he sense he is or that he’s near when you sense he is, I do believe in that sort of thing, but the fact remains that he doesn’t want a relationship and the simple act of thinking about you doesn’t mean that he’s changed his mind. Maybe he’s just not “the one” right now, or maybe he’s not “the one” at all. You can only give it time and see but I wouldn’t spend that time waiting around for him if I were you. Go out there and live your life, you don’t have a commitment either!


----------



## skitown (Feb 9, 2010)

I am a little romantic and believe that there is one true love for each and everyone of us - but I am also realistic and know that true love is not always everlasting love. 

You say that he is the one - if so, wouldn't you rather be in the picture than not? Appreciate that he has communicated to you truthfully where he is at right now with the relationship. Accept it - and proceed with caution. You may want to take a step back emotionally, and physically with him til he is ready to commit (or not); however, I would continue to see him but more so on a casual basis. 

There was one individual in which I had experienced what I call true love spiritual, emotional, physical and intellectual - but unfortunately, we went our separate ways and we know now what we had but can not go back. That is why I would not let him go - even if you only have a little piece of him right now.


----------



## allygirls1 (Apr 3, 2010)

WantsHappiness: Thank you for your wisdom. This is our relationship and our pattern. Right now I am not talking to him to see what he does. I have not heard from him it won't be awhile till he contacts me. If he does then I don't know what I will do but I do know that I don't want to go back into our old casual ways. Maybe just stay friends with him or go on my separate way. 

Skitown: Thank you. I did accept what he told me but I don't appreciate him giving me mixed signals and seeing me when it is his convenience and not making an effort. So I am just seeing what he does if I don't contact him.

The strange thing that I don't understand is that I no longer have the URGE to look for another. I feel complete when I met him but it hurts because he doesn't treat me good and does not want a commitment. I have been looking for that one person since I was fiver. I would go man after man after man after man and when I met this man everything made sense, everything fell into place and I have no urge to look for another even though I do know that I deserve better. Why is that? Why I don't think someone else better is out there for me? Why can't I look for another? I can't see him only but Michael. He completes me. My intuition says that in the future we will be together after the economy crisis is better but who knows.


----------



## MsLady (Dec 1, 2008)

There isn't one person out there destined for you. There are many people that you can be attracted to and fall in love with if there's enough positive energy to be shared between you, if your values are similar AND if it's mutual. Mutual is the key word in relationships. If someone doesn't feel about you the way that you feel about them, then they are NOT "the one". That's how I feel.

You say this guy doesn't treat you nice and is not in love with you. What other proof do you need? While you are wasting energy on him, you are missing out on the opportunity to keep meeting other people. You say you don't want to go look for another, but the point is not to go hunting like you would for a deer - it's to merely be out there in the world with an open heart and open mind, ready to receive kindness and love from others. In fact, I think if you are actively looking for "the one", there's a desperation there that may be taken advantage of by others, resulting of many not-right men coming your way AND it influences your ability to discern the true reality on how others are treating you. Case in point, you decided this guy was THE ONE before even knowing him and knowing how he would treat you and feel about you. Hence, you are putting up with being his toy. If you become certain in your heart that THE ONE one would love you in a way that is truly kind, caring, generous and passionate, then you WOULD recognize the one when he came to you. But if the one is just some vague notion and it can be any ******* that walks by, well, you'll end up with the *******.

Move on. He hasn't called you in two weeks ... he'll only call you when he needs a booty call. Why put yourself through that.


----------

